# FreeBSD 12.1 guest on QEMU/SPICE



## Le Gluon du Net (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD with QEMU and now I would like to use qxl graphic drivers for Xorg.
After installed xf86-qxl-video and reboot, Xorg no more launch and give me this error messages:






If I uninstall qxl, I have only 1280x1024 resolution.

I joined you log from Xorg and pciconf log files.


----------

